

ACTA gets final stake through heart as EC drops court referral - microwise
http://www.zdnet.com/acta-gets-final-stake-through-heart-as-ec-drops-court-referral-7000009070/

======
Nursie
But don't worry because there's CETA and if that fails we've got another one
on the back burner.

We, the media industry, understand how important it is to the people of the US
and the EU to get these provisions into law, so we'll keep funding the
lobbyists until we all get the laws we want. We're only doing it because we
love you so damn much!

~~~
pbateman
"No, this isn't like ACTA at all, it has an entirely different acronym"

------
Flenser
What parties/groups are trying to get sensible copyright laws on the books?
Where do I send my money if I want to support them?

~~~
Nursie
Pirate Party.

There's a lot to disagree with about them, but they seem to be the only force
pushing in the other direction. Depending on which country you're in they are
garnering some amount of support. I believe they even have an MEP now.

~~~
Flenser
I started here: <http://www.pp-international.net/> but could only find
legislation they are against, not any they are supporting. Stopping bad
legislation is going to be a game of wack-a-mole until better laws are
adopted. Is there any new legislation we should be supporting and lobbying
"mainstream" (for want of a better word) politicians to support?

~~~
Nursie
If you're in the UK (I am) then they have a specific manifesto here -
[http://www.pirateparty.org.uk/media/uploads/Manifesto2012.pd...](http://www.pirateparty.org.uk/media/uploads/Manifesto2012.pdf)

Reading through it I might have to join, there's very, very little I can find
to disagree with there.

For any americans - It leans heavily on the liberal side of things (as do I)
though doesn't veer too far into the more blatantly socialist stuff. It does
include a so-called Tobin Tax which I think I agree with, but could negatively
affect the UK economy if the folks doing the HFT stuff leave...

So yeah. Unsure about other countries. I think a bit like the Greens there is
international collaboration but not a top-down structure.

~~~
Flenser
I did find that earlier. What I'm looking for though are specific draft
laws/bill/acts. I can't find any.

~~~
Nursie
Fair enough. It would be unusual (IMHO, though IANAPolitician) to see stuff
that specific when the party hasn't even got a single seat here.

The manifesto is a pretty specific statement of intent.

------
stuaxo
"At least six of the signatories need to ratify ACTA if it is to come into
force anywhere. Sadly for those who favour the agreement, the withdrawal of
the EU and its 27 member states means there are only eight signatories left."

Sounds like there's still a fairly good chance of it coming to some countries
- when it's there they can keep repushing it.

~~~
mtgx
22 EU governments actually signed ACTA:

<http://www.geekosystem.com/acta-primer/>

So in theory, they could still adopt it all "independently", I think. I mean I
don't think the EU Parliament "rejection" means that they aren't allowed to
make their own laws like this if they want to, does it? It's just that they
might not do it because of the whole backlash and because the EU Parliament
rejected it, too, and it would look very bad if they tried it now. Although
they might still try to include parts of it in different laws and try to do it
as stealthily as possible, but it's very unlikely most of them would do that
right now.

------
braj
<http://youtu.be/VCBTFh3IhQY> (English part starts at ~7")

